# Raspberry Pi & Java Question



## dsbaha (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, forgive me if its posted somewhere else, I couldn't seem to find it. Recently, I've been playing around w/with FreeBSD 11-CURRENT w/with the Raspberry Pi Images. They seem to work great for a headless solution! Video output does seem a little slow though...

One major barrier for me, and my application, is to run Java on the Raspberry Pi (both B+ & B2). Has anyone been able to get Java to run on it?

OpenJDK8 from ports states that its only for i386/amd64 based architecture. I've seen OpenJDK work on Raspbian.

Oracle-JDK8 in ports state that linprocfs is a requirement for it to work. Looking in the Raspberry Pi Image under /boot/kernel/ I do not see any linprocfs(5)/linux(4) compat kernel modules.

Anyone accomplished getting any version of Java JRE7+ (preferably in mixed mode) working on the FreeBSD armv6 platform?


----------



## acheron (Sep 23, 2015)

I've submitted patches for openjdk some times ago.
The patch for java/bootstrap-openjdk was commited in https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=397256.
The patch for java/openjdk8 is in review PR 201308.
The zeroshark variant (ie mixed mode) doesn't compile at all (I'm accepting patches).
If you want a prebuild package for openjdk8: http://mikael.urankar.free.fr/FreeBSD/arm/openjdk8-8.51.16.txz


----------



## dsbaha (Sep 24, 2015)

Great!  Thanks for the response and your work, I definitely appreciate it.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## acheron (Sep 24, 2015)

I've uploaded a more recent version of openjdk8: http://mikael.urankar.free.fr/FreeBSD/arm/openjdk8-8.60.24.txz

fdescfs(5) and procfs(5) (and not linprocfs(5)) are not mandatory to run openjdk8 (at least for the few tests I've made so far)


----------

